# New Guy: Dayton V2 omnimic use with REW



## aj72 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey Guys

I'm new to this thing so please bear with me. I have a passive JTR ported subwoofer, powered by an external Behringer EP 4000 amplifier. I am using Behringer MIC2200 preamp for port tune (at approx 18Hz recommended) and Parametric Equalizer. I havent got any flexibility with sub position but have Dayton V2 (Calibrated) omnimic to get best response (flattest?) using Parametric Equalizer from MIC2200. Where do I start? I need to register Omnimic but it is already Calibrated with built in USB card I believe. I dont know what I'm doing after this though. Do I need to use REW with this product? Or do I use software provided with V2 Omnimic? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks

AJ


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can simply use the Omnimic's own software, or you can use the Omnimic with REW, either should be fine but you may find Omnimic easier to use with its own software.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I use the Omnimic with REW

With the Omnimic mic it makes REW a plug and play software.

What operating system are you using?

With Omnimic V2 you would have downloaded the mic calibration file and imported it into the Omnimic software, storing the file somewhere normally in My Documents. 
Basically you download REW and before opening REW software you plug the mic in as normal (as you would have with Omnimic software), REW will ask if you are going to use the Omnimic click yes then it will ask for the mic calibration file click yes and then you look for where you stored the Omnimic mic calibration file and load it.
Then you need cabling going from laptop to the source e.g. powered sub, as REW has all the test signals built into the program.

Setting up the mic will only have to be done once.

Hope this helps


----------

